# Panasonic Plasma - suddenly no input detected



## Twine (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi,

I have a TH-42PHD8-UK and something strange has occurred. I recently went away for a few days and after I returned, my TV is no longer detecting a signal on the component video input. The monitor still works as I checked the PC input and I know the cable box still works because I connected it to another TV. Any idea on what might have gone on while it was not being used? Any ideas on fixing?

Any help would be much appreciated!

Twine


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Have no idea why that might have occured - a power surge through the leads??? Seems unlikely. :4-dontkno

Some ideas from past experience:

Check the cable connections. 

Check that its set to the channel needed for your cable box (3 or 4 usually).

Try resetting the TV. Pull the power plug out of the wall for 30 minutes. Then plug it back in and test. Also, some TVs will reset if you hold the on button in for 10-30 seconds. You can try that first. There may be a reset button on the back as a third option.

Try a different component input.


----------



## Twine (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi, thanks for the response. Turns out the component cables went bad somehow.


----------

